# Dar entrada a una etapa de potencia desde dispositivo pequeño



## kitt2000 (Abr 8, 2013)

Buenas

Estoy buscando alguna forma de darle entrada a un aplificador de coche desde un movil o mp4 ¡, es decir, una cosita de estas fragiles que se pueden quemar en cero coma.

Quiero saber si hay alguna forma de hacerlo ,sea con un preamplificador o alguna combinacion de resistencias, o alguna cosa asi que no sea muy extraña de construir y aplicar a la vida real

Yo habia pensado en los preamplificadores basandome en las guittaras electricas, pero la verdad es que ando muy perdido.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## jmgm (Abr 8, 2013)

supongo que lo que pretendes es conectar el movil o mp4 al amplificador del coche,has mirado si el radio-cd del coche tiene entrada aux? si es asi basta con conectarlo usando un cable rca-jack


----------



## kitt2000 (Abr 8, 2013)

Directamente no existe radio-cd, ese es el problema, pero la solucion la aplicaria igualmente a un amplificador de 2000W que tengo en casa y al cual no puedo conectar nada. Se agradece igualmente la sugerencia.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 8, 2013)

kitt2000 dijo:


> Directamente no existe radio-cd


Puedes usar algun pre que hay en el foro para el amplificador del auto


kitt2000 dijo:


> pero la solucion la aplicaria igualmente a un amplificador de  2000W que tengo en casa y al cual no puedo conectar nada. Se agradece  igualmente la sugerencia.


¿Qué quieres decir?, ¿cómo un amplificador no tiene entrada de audio?.
¿o será que es un equipo o simil (por ejemplo: sinto-amplificador), del cual no dispone de entradas?

¿Puedes colocar fotos de lo que tienes?

Saludos


----------



## jmgm (Abr 8, 2013)

Pero ese amplificador tendra entrada rca,no?entonces con un cable como te dije antes y listo


----------



## kitt2000 (Abr 8, 2013)

Perdon, me he explicado muy mal
Me referia a que ese amplificador no se que hace, que cualquier cosa que conectes (la mayoria de ordenadores, mp4, moviles...) se recalientan de mala manera y se dejan de oir en cuestion de media hora. Pero claro que tiene entradas, son las tipicas de rca para entrada y para salida los clips rojo y negro.
Aun asi, ese amplificador no me importa, pues es demasiado enorme, pero tengo localizadas dos etapas pequeñas, y me veo con ese problema.

Que potencia me recomendais para dar entrada sin mucha distorsion en la etapa? Tengo entendido que si me paso tendre clipping


----------



## edh59 (Abr 8, 2013)

Hola kitt2000:
Tenés que utilizar un preamplificador para elevar la señal de salida del mp4 hasta el nivel que necesita el amplificador,también hay que tener en cuenta la impedancia de entrada de dicho amplificador.
El nivel de señal necesaria varía, dependiendo siempre de las características del amplificador.
Saludos:
Eduardo.


----------



## kitt2000 (Abr 8, 2013)

Bueno, la impedancia si se que es de 10KOhms y sé que se puede regular el voltaje de entrada del ampli entre 0.1y 2V, siendo 0.5 la predeterminada de esa marca.


----------



## jmgm (Abr 8, 2013)

kitt2000 dijo:


> Perdon, me he explicado muy mal
> Me referia a que ese amplificador no se que hace, que cualquier cosa que conectes (la mayoria de ordenadores, mp4, moviles...) se recalientan de mala manera y se dejan de oir en cuestion de media hora. Pero claro que tiene entradas, son las tipicas de rca para entrada y para salida los clips rojo y negro.
> Aun asi, ese amplificador no me importa, pues es demasiado enorme, pero tengo localizadas dos etapas pequeñas, y me veo con ese problema.
> 
> Que potencia me recomendais para dar entrada sin mucha distorsion en la etapa? Tengo entendido que si me paso tendre clipping



Creo entender que tienes localizadas/ojeadas/a punto de comprar(como lo quieras llamar) 2 etapas pequeñas,cierto? En principio no deberias tener el mismo problema que con el otro amplificador,no se,a lo mejor el problema es ese amplificador.
Para que te sirva de ejemplo,yo hice un amplificador de 4 salidas basado en 2 tda2030(15w x2) y 1 tda1558 en puente(22w x 2),tambien hice otro de 200w, y le conecto el movil,pc portatil,mp3,discman,etc.. ,y no tengo ni un problema.
No pretendo desmostrarte mis amplis,je je,todo lo contrario,si los mios que son caseros funcionan sin problema no creo que unos comprados tengan problemas,me entiendes lo que te quiero decir?


----------



## edh59 (Abr 8, 2013)

kitt2000 dijo:


> Bueno, la impedancia si se que es de 10KOhms y sé que se puede regular el voltaje de entrada del ampli entre 0.1y 2V, siendo 0.5 la predeterminada de esa marca.


Tenés que armar un preamplificador con salida de 1v. para excitar ese amplificador.
En el foro hay varios.Podés usar C.I.(TL072/5532) ó componentes discretos(BC549).
Cualquier duda consultá.
Saludos:
Eduardo.


----------



## kitt2000 (Abr 8, 2013)

jmgm dijo:


> Creo entender que tienes localizadas/ojeadas/a punto de comprar(como lo quieras llamar) 2 etapas pequeñas,cierto? En principio no deberias tener el mismo problema que con el otro amplificador,no se,a lo mejor el problema es ese amplificador.
> Para que te sirva de ejemplo,yo hice un amplificador de 4 salidas basado en 2 tda2030(15w x2) y 1 tda1558 en puente(22w x 2),tambien hice otro de 200w, y le conecto el movil,pc portatil,mp3,discman,etc.. ,y no tengo ni un problema.
> No pretendo desmostrarte mis amplis,je je,todo lo contrario,si los mios que son caseros funcionan sin problema no creo que unos comprados tengan problemas,me entiendes lo que te quiero decir?



Creo que entiendo bastante bien tu idea, y es cierto, por lógica si un componente que has hecho tu mismo funciona bien, uno que está a la venta debe ir mejor. Echaré un vistazo a los preamplificadores y si los puedo alimentar con la misma corriente que a la etapa.



edh59 dijo:


> Tenés que armar un preamplificador con salida de 1v. para excitar ese amplificador.
> En el foro hay varios.Podés usar C.I.(TL072/5532) ó componentes discretos(BC549).
> Cualquier duda consultá.
> Saludos:
> Eduardo.



Muchas gracias, miraré los esquemas de los preamplificadores de este tipo, y intentaré conseguir las partes en mi ciudad.
Saludos


----------



## kitt2000 (Abr 9, 2013)

Me sale 'mejor' hacer el de componentes discretos, parece 'menos delicado'

Tengo localizado este 





La explicacion de cada componente esta aqui
http://www.proyectoelectronico.com/amplificadores-audio/preamplificadores.html

Debatiendo con un amigo que toca en una banda, me ha dicho que la distribucion que le quiero hacer es bastante buena, por el tema de la refrigeracion, y es que en medio del altavoz y el amplificador es posible que quede un hueco generoso. Con un ventilador de ordenador puedo tener una ventilacion eficiente para todos los componentes verdad?


----------



## edh59 (Abr 9, 2013)

Hola:
Es mejor el proyecto2 con 2 transistores.
Si pretendés algo mejor,te recomiendo ver aquí:
http://sound.westhost.com/project37a.htm
Podes usar el circuito de la fig. 1(módulo de ganacia),más abajo tenés la fuente de poder sugerida.
Saludos:

Eduardo.


----------



## kitt2000 (Abr 9, 2013)

Veo que en las especificaciones indica que la salida esta a 10.0V RMS. Que significa eso de RMS hablando de voltios? es lo mismo que en los watios? Sea como sea, la entrada maxima de la etapa es de 2V, osea que tampoco me vale, y los 15V que me pide de entrada tampoco los puedo obtener (Tengo 12V)

Aun así, veo que el numero de componentes es muchisimo mayor al que habia sugerido anteriormente. Sólo necesito un canal, (mono) y con el menor numero de componentes, pues no tengo recursos para imprimir o comprar un PCB.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 9, 2013)

Yo que tu, lo haría con integrados, pero si quieres la simplicidad...


kitt2000 dijo:


> Con un ventilador de ordenador puedo tener una ventilacion eficiente para todos los componentes verdad?


Deduzco que lo que harás será un "bafle-amplificador", y si puedes colocar el disipador hacia afuera sería genial. Dentro del mismo, vas a tener variante el aire que ingresa y que se expulsa. Te recomiendo todo por separado.


----------



## kitt2000 (Abr 9, 2013)

Si, seria una especie de subwoofer activo lo mas compacto y ligero posible.
Me interesa tanta sencillez porque además de salir mas economico, puedo hacerlo de forma provisional en una regleta de empalmes y si funciona, soldarlo todo. Ya he visto hacerlo y es mas o menos sencillo, y te ahorras las soldaduras, en lo cual soy bastante patán 
No entiendo exactamente a que te refieres con poner el disipador hacia afuera...te refieres a la dirección del cono?
Dices de ponerlo todo por separado...no sé si poner compartimentos descubiertos por fuera del cajón, eso quizá le quite estetica pero no estoy seguro. Tengo dos disipadores mas o menos grandes, puedo aprovecharlos


----------



## kitt2000 (Abr 10, 2013)

Hoy, despues de una sesion de hacerme daño,he conseguido unos altavoces de ordenador 
Eso se puede usar como pre? fijando el volumen con una resistencia, supongo que deberia servir, y los altavoces funcionan a 9-12V, por lo que podria alimentarlos igual.
Es posible?


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 12, 2013)

kitt2000 dijo:


> y te ahorras las soldaduras, en lo cual soy bastante patán


Tarde o temprano, si te interesa la electrónica vas a necesitar saber soldar... 


kitt2000 dijo:


> No entiendo exactamente a que te refieres con poner el disipador hacia afuera...te refieres a la dirección del cono?


...
El cono, es el parlante, el disipador de calor, es una "chapa" donde se monta la etapa de potencia (y algunos reguladores)...

Algo así a lo que me refiero con disipador hacia afuera (las aletas son el disipador), tiene mejor disipación al tener el aire que circula libremente...




kitt2000 dijo:


> Dices de ponerlo todo por separado...no sé si poner compartimentos descubiertos por fuera del cajón, eso quizá le quite estetica pero no estoy seguro


Separado te quedaría como cualquier equipo, y encima si pasa algo, no pierdes nada, por ejemplo, que se te queme el amplificador, simplemente colocas otro temporalmente, y sigues escuchando música mientras arreglas el original, ademas el amplificador dentro de los bafles, tienden a aflojarse las soldaduras, y algunos componentes.



kitt2000 dijo:


> Hoy, despues de una sesion de hacerme daño,he conseguido unos altavoces de ordenador
> Eso se puede usar como pre? fijando el volumen con una resistencia,  supongo que deberia servir, y los altavoces funcionan a 9-12V, por lo  que podria alimentarlos igual.
> Es posible?


No, solo contiene un amplificador (integrado o a transistores), en su lugar puedes usar lo ya sugerido, transistores, o mejor integrado, con el cual tenés un rango mas amplio de voltajes con el mismo circuito.

Saludos


----------



## kitt2000 (Abr 13, 2013)

Bueno, por lo que veo, mi mayor problema es el calentamiento de la etapa y su refrigeración.
Quizá le haga un lavado de cara, y la deje 'expuesta' en un lado con su buen ventilador, para evitar riesgos. Si acaso buscaré algun disipador que tengo, a ver si vale.

Respecto a lo de los altavoves, me has dejado de piedra  estaba convencido de que iba a servir, por eso los abrí.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 13, 2013)

kitt2000 dijo:


> Bueno, por lo que veo, mi mayor problema es el calentamiento de la etapa y su refrigeración.
> Quizá le haga un lavado de cara, y la deje 'expuesta' en un lado con su buen ventilador, para evitar riesgos. Si acaso buscaré algun disipador que tengo, a ver si vale.


Si quieres puedes ponerlo dentro, para no hacerte líos, pero era solo una recomendación. 



kitt2000 dijo:


> Respecto a lo de los altavoves, me has dejado de piedra  estaba convencido de que iba a servir, por eso los abrí.


Dependerá el circuito que tenga (transistore, integrados, etc), puedes usarlo, pero vas a tener mucha potencia en la entrada del amplificador, y poner resistencia y demas para reducirla, mejor optar por algo apropiado, pero si quieres experimentar, todo vale... 

Saludos


----------



## kitt2000 (Abr 14, 2013)

Segun dice, la salida varia entre 0mV y 1200mV, mientras que la etapa soporta hasta 2000mV de entrada. Los altavoces se basan en un integrado, cuyo modelo no puedo ver por llevar un disipador, asi que tampoco puedo decirte un modelo porque te engañaria


----------

